

Ask HN: What are the core competencies of a good junior front-end developer?  - greenm2

I'm looking to switch careers from product management to more of a developer role. I feel a little lost when looking at the mountain of things front-end developers should know. I would love any direction into what more experienced hackers feel and junior dev should know. 
Thanks!
======
kxxoling
This may help:Front-end Job Interview
Questions([https://github.com/darcyclarke/Front-end-Developer-
Interview...](https://github.com/darcyclarke/Front-end-Developer-Interview-
Questions))

------
petervandijck
HTML, CSS, basic javascript (jquery and such), basic versioning.

------
phektus
[http://www.amazedsaint.com/2012/11/changing-times-for-web-
de...](http://www.amazedsaint.com/2012/11/changing-times-for-web-
developers-6.html)

